# Just one place to find dogs needing transports



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Good Post.....
Question
How do they screen the people that want to help out?
Mike


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> Good Post.....
> Question
> How do they screen the people that want to help out?
> Mike


*That too is a very good question*. I really don't know.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for this post Kimm. I have been wondering how to get this info out to the forum myself. Yes, yes please sign on to the Yahoo groups and join a few transports in your areas. I joined 3 myself. Have done 5 transports so far for 3 different coordinators. One transport I moved 11 dogs (8 were puppies)
How do they screen? Don't know, I am sure they didn't screen me as I only provided contact info when I signed up. You can volunteer and I am SURE you will be taken up on your offer. In my opinion it is such a small effort on my part with BIG rewards.


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

Only reason why I ask is because they are alot of Sick people out there


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

The lab forum that I belong to does lots of transporting too. There is one member who drove from PA to Texas to pick up a couple of labs who's owner was being sent to Iraq. Along the way he also picked up a golden in need of a home. It's really amazing when you read some of these stories.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuckman said:


> Only reason why I ask is because they are alot of Sick people out there


I understand what you are saying. The groups that have been networking seem to know most of the transporters. I guess in some instances many of the dogs being transported will be euthanized if they cannot get from point A to point B and then to Z. 

I'm sure there may be horror stories out there, but I would hope and pray that they are few. If you can find a specific rescue to work with, I'm sure they would draw from a pool of trusted people.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Question*

To My Knowledge they do no screening to people that volunteer to transport.
I've never heard of a horror story on a transport yet-there have been a few times that a dog got lost-which is awful-but no trouble with the volunteers.

I believe for the Yahoo Groups you fill out a questionnaire first.

I too have done a transport and it was one of the most rewarding things I'd ever done. This other girl and I went together-there was a 1 yr. old Black Lab named Wild Child, and she was, and a Senior Newfoundland. The lab slept on my lap in the back seat all the way and the Newfie slept, too.
Both of them got adopted not too much after the transport and I felt a PART OF SOMETHING VERY BIG!! Two dogs found a LOVING HOME~~~


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Thanks for this post Kimm. I have been wondering how to get this info out to the forum myself. Yes, yes please sign on to the Yahoo groups and join a few transports in your areas. I joined 3 myself. Have done 5 transports so far for 3 different coordinators. One transport I moved 11 dogs (8 were puppies)
> How do they screen? Don't know, I am sure they didn't screen me as I only provided contact info when I signed up. You can volunteer and I am SURE you will be taken up on your offer. In my opinion it is such a small effort on my part with BIG rewards.


I forgot to say, Thank you! I will always go for the ride and let the dogs sit on my lap, but I don't do much driving...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is great info to get out there that these transports happen all the time and are desparatly needed. I think the thing that made them come to be "Hot Topics" here with the Leah and Caue transports is the fact that the readers "knew" the people on both ends of the transport and their reasons for giving up their dogs and the other ends reasons for accepting the dogs. They also came to know the dogs that were being transported. Having the faces really seems to be a big factor on the amount of attention they receive.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/dogtransportvolunteers/

here is one yahoo group for example.. there are a lot that u can join... 

also there is http://www.acmepettransport.com/forum/index.php which is a great networking forum... u can sign up in one of the threads as a volunteer..


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Great info on transporting.

As for screening, I don't think there is any at all--except for word of mouth. We started transporting for Carol at Almost Heaven GR R&S. When other transports became available (for other breeds) and the coordinators wanted to know our transporting experience, we suggested they talk to Carol. After that, we have asked new coordinators to contact Carol or a few other coordinators we've transported for, etc. Seems to have worked out so far.........

The one coordinator we worked with this past weekend wanted to post some info on two Goldens in a rescue in SE OH--I suggested she join this Forum. She said she is already a member of 127 transport groups/websites-- sheeesh?!

We'll have to check out some of these websites--maybe we can save a few more!

SJ


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was checking out a web site of a group that seems to help out a large number of dogs in and around OHIO. I found this on their web site. I'll bet they can enlighten us and can maybe use a few good volunteers.

*Stop The Suffering*
*National Transport Program*







Many of the animals that we save are sent to other rescues in different states where pet over-population is not a problem. We coordinate with rescues throughout the United States to save as many lives as we can. For more information about our transport program please contact us. You can find the email address here http://www.stopthesuffering.org/


----------

